# Gordon County



## Medic2090 (Aug 26, 2011)

Gout out today and we got 4 stands placed and shooting lanes cleared. IT WAS HOT!!! We noticed alot of acorns and the deer have already located them. Ready to get this season going excited to get in the stands . GL ALL and besafe.


----------



## Medic2090 (Aug 26, 2011)

Got...opps


----------



## mtjbrown (Oct 21, 2011)

As I posted in the blackpowder section, saw 2 deer in Gordon on 10-16. Going back tomorrow and try to spot a buck!!


----------



## AlanShort (Oct 23, 2011)

My brother in law killed two does and father in law has killed one doe. in the sonoraville area.


----------



## RatherBeHuntin (Oct 24, 2011)

*Club*

Are they hunting on the Spring Creek club?


----------



## AlanShort (Oct 24, 2011)

Yea they are both on it. Not sure if thets were those came from tho because they have permission to hunt some private land too.


----------



## RatherBeHuntin (Oct 25, 2011)

This is my first year on that club. Only deer I saw opening day was outside the gate. Someone had sawed the head off only. It had been there a couple of days. Not sure if it was poached or hit by a car then had the head removed. Did see a few turkeys while on stand. Figures. lol


----------



## AlanShort (Oct 25, 2011)

Was gonna get on it but dropped to much$  on a kentucky hunt. Somebody needs beat with a medal rod sounds like to me. Lots of turkey on that club. Let me know ur experience on the club at end of year. I know there's a big one on it. Seen a trail cam picture. Of it. No clue what part tho.


----------



## RatherBeHuntin (Oct 27, 2011)

I did see a nice one about 2 months ago about 1/4 mile off road from where I saw that decapitated one. Rack was almost verticle, unique looking. At least a great 6 pointer, maybe 8.


----------



## mtjbrown (Nov 11, 2011)

I cruised over to my club this evening to sit my stand for a couple of hours before dark. Got about 300 yards from my stand site, saw big skidder loading logs on a truck. Yayyyy!!!! guess that spot is done. Went down to my stand because it was set inside the drainage "no Cut"" line. NOT!!! they set my stand on the ground about 50 yds closer to the drainage and cut it all ARRRGGGHHH!!! They said no cutting during the rut, guess we all know timber cutters lie like a rug!!!


----------

